

My Grueling Day As An Amazon Mechanical Turk - denzil_correa
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/4732/my-gruelling-day-as-an-amazon-mechanical-turk/

======
shopinterest
Awesome. Khia’s “Thug Misses” is a pretty good album.

